# Dam and daughter



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi! Looking for thoughts on this dam/daughter pair. Dam is a FF yearling, the daughter was 3 months old when the pic was taken. I recognize the daughters rump is much steeper, but from what I’ve seen with this line they start out really steep and flatten out with a kidding or 2. Where did we improve? Where did we take away? Thanks!








FF Yearling dam - Milked out 








FF Yearling dam - 2 weeks post kidding, not full 
View attachment 213296

FF udder - dam 
View attachment 213297

FF Udder - dam 









Daughter - 3 months old 








Daughter - 3 months old


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Beautiful girls!!

None of the rear-view/udder pictures for the doe are working for me.

They are built very similar and the differences I see are really minor, but here's what I'm seeing.

Improvements:
Slightly longer rump
Front legs are placed a little more squarer under shoulders
Front pasterns might be a touch stronger
More brisket? Like I said, they have very similar builds so it's hard to tell, but I've also heard that brisket extension improves and can come with age
Stronger chine

Downgrades:
Steep rump, but sounds like that should level out more with age
Short ears

Overall, they are both very beautiful does!! I would love to see her udder if you can get those pictures to work.


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Beautiful girls!!
> 
> None of the rear-view/udder pictures for the doe are working for me.
> 
> ...


It’s so weird that those photos aren’t working! I will re-attach them here. She was also flaring her ears in the pic so I’ll add a pic of the doelings profile! 









Dams rear udder 









Another view of dams udder 









Another pic of the doeling but when she was much younger


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my goodness, those attachments are to die for!!! 😍 Really, the only things I'd "change" on her udder is a higher escutcheon and more capacity, she is an FF though, so most she will get likely more capacity in her coming freshenings. It does appear that her doeling's udder will be higher than hers is, so that would be another improvement. Her doeling does have longer ears in her baby picture, but it seems that they just stayed that size while her head and body got bigger. Pictures are and can be deceiving though. 😉😊


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh my goodness, those attachments are to die for!!!  Really, the only things I'd "change" on her udder is a higher escutcheon and more capacity, she is an FF though, so most she will get likely more capacity in her coming freshenings. It does appear that her doeling's udder will be higher than hers is, so that would be another improvement. Her doeling does have longer ears in her baby picture, but it seems that they just stayed that size while her head and body got bigger. Pictures are and can be deceiving though.


In the first pic of her kid, she is flaring her ours out cus she hates the collar  the second pic I posted of the kid is really the only one I have of her where she isn’t being mad about the collar and doesn’t have her ears up. She really does have long, beautiful ears!  








Here’s another pic of dams udder, just cus I love it  this was once she had been in milk for 6 months. I think for sure she could be higher, but her paternal sisters all seem to fresh with what looks like a lower attachment and then the next freshening it’s crazy high up there! This is one of her paternal sisters in my herd
View attachment 213352

View attachment 213353


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Oh my goodness, those attachments are to die for!!!  Really, the only things I'd "change" on her udder is a higher escutcheon and more capacity, she is an FF though, so most she will get likely more capacity in her coming freshenings. It does appear that her doeling's udder will be higher than hers is, so that would be another improvement. Her doeling does have longer ears in her baby picture, but it seems that they just stayed that size while her head and body got bigger. Pictures are and can be deceiving though.


I don’t know why my pics didn’t work again! So here’s the paternal sister again 








Second freshening 









1st freshening to 2nd 









Body pic


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Kbarson said:


> In the first pic of her kid, she is flaring her ours out cus she hates the collar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I wonder why she doesn't want to show her long, lovely ears off? Doen't she know that they are very desirable for her breed?🤣😜


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm speechless...all your goats are pretty much too awesome for words. 🤩


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

You are doing an amazing job breeding the and producing the only the best you can!! Do you happen to have a website and/or Facebook page? I love following breeders like you. 🥰


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> You are doing an amazing job breeding the and producing the only the best you can!! Do you happen to have a website and/or Facebook page? I love following breeders like you. 🥰


Thank you so much!! I do, it’s Midnight Milkers Nubians! ️ I feel like I have come really far from where I started 4 years ago, but I’m constantly looking for things to improve on. I’m not quite at the point where I can pick out the pros and cons of my does at a minute level, only the really obvious things. That’s why I find this forum so helpful!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

_Crying tears of awe at the sight of that udder_

I'm convinced she must have a cow somewhere in her bloodlines to have teats that large.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Oh my stars.. those udders:mouth hanging open:


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Wow! 🤩 Those udders are crazy gorgeous! Beautiful does!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

Wow


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

What beautiful girls! I'm in love with the dam!😍 such a magnificent girl!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Kbarson said:


> Thank you so much!! I do, it’s Midnight Milkers Nubians! ️ I feel like I have come really far from where I started 4 years ago, but I’m constantly looking for things to improve on. I’m not quite at the point where I can pick out the pros and cons of my does at a minute level, only the really obvious things. That’s why I find this forum so helpful!


You are so welcome!! Love your farm/herd name!! I am now "following" you (I say "following" because I'm not actually on FB, so instead I bookmark my favorite FB pages)! I love all the darling photoshoots you do with your (goat) kids, I don't think they could be any cuter! Wow, you really have come far in just four years! I would have thought you have been breeding longer than that! I agree, I also find it harder for myself to judge my own goat's conformation, so getting multiple thoughts/opinions is beyond helpful! 🥰


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Kbarson said:


> I don’t know why my pics didn’t work again! So here’s the paternal sister again
> View attachment 213354
> 
> Second freshening
> ...


I love seeing how much an udder can change in just one freshening!! This gives me a lot of hope for Nigerian Dwarf doe, Sugar. Sugar has fantastic attachments, but was lacking capacity in her first freshening. I really hopes she blossoms in her second freshening just like your doe did!

Here's Sugar's FF udder.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I love seeing how much an udder can change in just one freshening!! This gives me a lot of hope for Nigerian Dwarf doe, Sugar. Sugar has fantastic attachments, but was lacking capacity in her first freshening. I really hopes she blossoms in her second freshening just like your doe did!
> 
> Here's Sugar's FF udder.
> View attachment 213412


She looks incredible!! I’ll bet she will be even better with a second freshening. Her attachments are amazing  these are all my udders, ranging from yearling to 3rd freshener. I find they get better with each freshening!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Kbarson said:


> She looks incredible!! I’ll bet she will be even better with a second freshening. Her attachments are amazing


Thank you!! I hope she does!!


Kbarson said:


> these are all my udders, ranging from yearling to 3rd freshener. I find they get better with each freshening!


Beautiful udders. I find correct udders are very satisficing to look at. 😍 Out of all the does you posted pictures, who's your favorite (udder-wise) and why?


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Kbarson said:


> She looks incredible!! I’ll bet she will be even better with a second freshening. Her attachments are amazing  these are all my udders, ranging from yearling to 3rd freshener. I find they get better with each freshening!
> View attachment 213501


I admire all your does udders! And the dam in your first post is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Kbarson (Jul 26, 2016)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Thank you!! I hope she does!!
> 
> Beautiful udders. I find correct udders are very satisficing to look at.  Out of all the does you posted pictures, who's your favorite (udder-wise) and why?


Just saw this haha!! Every time I say “favorite” at my farm that doe dies, so I avoid using that word 🤦‍♀️ the doe I think for sure had my best udder would be ember. She extremely high, wide and has incredible attachment both in fore and rear. Her teats are big, straight/centered and easily hand milked and machine milked, with great sized orifices. Her medial is well defined and she milks a ton!! I didn’t have her on milk test this year because she kidded end of July and I didn’t want her to be the only one on test, but she has peaked at 10 lbs! 
Here’s the pic of embers udder: 









I have her 3/4 sister, 3/4 brother and maternal sister. I love love the dam line. This is her maternal sister, Bonfyre. She got mastitis this year, so this is her yearling pic and she’s milked out but we didn’t get to take her to shows so she didn’t get any fancy pics or trims this year! The only thing I trimmed was her udder which I attached a pic of. She’s a 2 yo 2nd freshener this year and I’m hoping she comes back even next year so she can hit the show ring! Her first and only milk test was 8.5 lbs and then she had to be dried off to treat the mastitis. ATTACH=full]213814[/ATTACH]


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Kbarson said:


> Every time I say “favorite” at my farm that doe dies, so I avoid using that word
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well shoot, you definitely shouldn't use the "F word" at you place then!! 😜😂


Kbarson said:


> the doe I think for sure had my best udder would be ember. She extremely high, wide and has incredible attachment both in fore and rear. Her teats are big, straight/centered and easily hand milked and machine milked, with great sized orifices. Her medial is well defined and she milks a ton!! I didn’t have her on milk test this year because she kidded end of July and I didn’t want her to be the only one on test, but she has peaked at 10 lbs!


I love all your goats!!! Ember really does have an amazing udder!! 😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Amazing udders!!!!!!!! Love that doe too!!😍😍😍😍


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

You already know what i am gonna say..... they are both just horrible! Send them to north cakalaki and i will take two for the team. Hahhahahaha! But really i love the euscian spaces! Lovely idder and nice big hand milking teats.


----------

